# Mercer



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

What's the scoop on Mercer? We drew 12/15 and was wondering if its gonna be worth the drive.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i d say it would be worth it. definitely hit or miss. i ve done well there in the late season


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey guys is Mercer in North zone or South zone?


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

3 dog Ed said:


> Hey guys is Mercer in North zone or South zone?


north if you are talking about the lake and the refuge


----------

